# fucking: Για την επταγράμματη λέξη



## nickel (May 7, 2011)

Ενδιαφέροντα τα όσα γράφει ο Γιάννης Χάρης σήμερα για το *fucking*, ενδιαφέρουν όλους τους μεταφραστές (εντάξει, όχι τους μεταφραστές της Βίβλου ακριβώς), και τα αντιγράφω εδώ:


*Fucking, αυστηρώς ακατάλληλη λέξη* 

Πανηγύρισε άλλη μια φορά ο κόσμος της Μπαρτσελόνα για τα δύο γκολ του βιρτουόζου Λιονέλ Μέσσι στον πρώτο ημιτελικό του Τσάμπιονς Λιγκ με τη Ρεάλ. Ειδικά για το δεύτερό του, πανηγύρισε όλος ο ποδοσφαιρικός κόσμος: «Ο Μέσι είναι η γ…ένη αυθεντία» μετέφερε την αποθεωτική κραυγή ένα σχετικό ρεπορτάζ, έτσι γράφει κι ένα μπλουζάκι που διαφημίζεται στο ίντερνετ: «Messi is the fucking master». Ή «Μessi is a fucking hero», πάλι από το ίντερνετ.

Όμως Μέσσι και γαμημένος; όταν πρόκειται για πανηγυρισμούς; Αυθεντία και «γαμημένη»; πάνε μαζί; Ήρωας «γαμημένος”; δεν στέκει! «Γαμάτη» και «γαμάτος» θα λέγαμε εδώ, ή καλύτερα: «Ο Μέσσι είναι και γαμώ τις αυθεντίες / τους ήρωες» κτλ. Βέβαια, η αγγλική λέξη fucking σημαίνει καταρχήν ή γενικά «γαμημένος», και κατά κανόνα έτσι μεταφράζεται, εύλογα και μοιραία. Αλλά σωστά; τουλάχιστον: πάντα σωστά; Προφανώς όχι, όπως βλέπουμε στην περίπτωση του Μέσσι.

Υπάρχει βεβαίως η «νόμιμη» τρέχουσα χρήση: «Δεν αντέχω άλλο σ’ αυτό το γαμημένο σπίτι» μεταφράζουμε, ή και λέμε και στα ελληνικά. Εναλλακτικά; «… σ’ αυτό το κωλόσπιτο». Το ίδιο και το «γαμημένο βιβλίο», το «κωλοβιβλίο» κτλ. Πιο εύκολα πάντως ακούγεται, ή λέγεται, κατά τη γνώμη μου, το «γαμημένο» χωρίς το ουσιαστικό. Π.χ. ψάχνω το βιβλίο μου, ή όποιο άλλο αντικείμενο: «πού πήγε αυτό το γαμημένο;»

Λέμε _ίσως _«Πάρε / Τράβα το γαμημένο χέρι σου αποπάνω μου», όμως συχνότερα λέμε: «πάρ’ το ξερό σου», χωρίς τη λ. «χέρι», «κάτω τα κουλά σου» κ.ά. Όμως ο μεταφραστής θέλει το «γαμημένος», ο χρήστης το ίδιο, αύριο πιθανότατα θα έχει επικρατήσει, όπως γίνεται με πολλούς ξενισμούς.

Ώς τότε, ας προσέξουμε ότι στα αγγλικά η εξαιρετικά κοινόχρηστη αυτή λέξη μπορεί να μη λέει σχεδόν τίποτα, να μεταφέρει απλώς _την ένταση της στιγμής_, που άλλοτε επιδέχεται άλλη μετάφραση, άλλη λέξη, καθημερινή πάντως ή αργκό, κάποια περίφραση κτλ., άλλοτε παραλείπεται άνετα, ή και πρέπει να παραλειφθεί.

Παραδείγματα (η ελεύθερη απόδοση του fucking με πλάγια στοιχεία): 

«Is anyone fucking hearing?» φωνάζει απελπισμένα κάποιος, ζητώντας βοήθεια για τον φίλο του που πεθαίνει: «Ακούει [ή: Δεν ακούει] κανείς, _γαμώτο μου_;» 

«Don’t fucking move!» φωνάζει αγριεμένος ο ένας στρατιώτης στον άλλο, στο _Tigerland_: «Μην [τυχόν και] κουνηθείς!» μαζί ίσως με άλλη βρισιά, λόγου χάρη: _παλιομαλάκα_. Όπως και στο «You’re sick, you’re fucking sick!», «Είσαι άρρωστος, είσαι άρρωστος, _ρε μαλάκα_!» σε μια κομεντί του Τζέιμς Ρότζερς («Say it isn’t so»).

Αλλά, πάλι με αφορμή τη νίκη της Μπαρτσελόνα: «I’m fucking loving this game. I’m fucking loving this team»: «Τρελαίνομαι μ’ αυτό το παιχνίδι, τρελαίνομαι μ’ αυτή την ομάδα», «κόβω φλέβες» και πολλά άλλα, οτιδήποτε εκτός από κατά λέξη μετάφραση.

«Am I happy? Of course I’m fucking happy», «Αν είμαι ευτυχισμένος; Και βέβαια είμαι ευτυχισμένος, _άκου λέει_!» απαντάει ενθουσιασμένος σε συνέντευξή του ο Ρόμπι Γουίλλιαμς.

«I can’t fucking hear you!», «Δεν [σας] ακούω, [_μάγκες_]!» φωνάζει στο κοινό ο Όζι Όσμπορν σε μια συναυλία. 

«Αren’t you fucking ashamed?» «Δεν ντρέπεσαι, _ρε συ_;» εξαγριώνεται ο Ντε Νίρο, σε μια ταινία με τον Χάρβεϊ Καϊτέλ.

«You’re not fucking pregnant», «Εσύ δεν είσαι έγκυος, _παναθεμά σε_» ουρλιάζει η έγκυος στον αδιάφορο σύντροφό της, στην «Τελευταία μέρα ενός εργένη».

Προ καιρού είχα διασκεδάσει μ’ ένα ευρηματικό αλυσιδωτό μήνυμα (chain-mail), δημοσιευμένο στο πολύ ενδιαφέρον ιστολόγιο Gravity and the wind, παρωδία των αλυσιδωτών μηνυμάτων, το ηλεκτρονικό αντίστοιχο των παλιών δικών μας γραμμάτων προς τον άγιο Νεκτάριο. Έλεγε: 

«Προωθήστε αυτό το μήνυμα [...] και fucking nothing will happen... Το δοκίμασα δυο φορές και δούλεψε και τις δυο. Absolutely fucking nothing happened»: «Δεν θα συμβεί απολύτως τίποτα» και «Δεν συνέβη απολύτως τίποτα» μετέφραζε, «επί το ευγενικότερον», όπως έλεγε, ο ιστολόγος• κι όμως, μετέφραζε απολύτως σωστά. Ένα τόσο δα εμφατικό χρειάζεται λοιπόν. 

Ή και τίποτα. Τι να βάλεις σ’ ένα τραγούδι του Εμινέμ («Love the way you lie»), λόγου χάρη, όπου το συναντούμε τρις (το παραλείπω στη μετάφραση):

_She fucking hates me and I love it_… (Με σιχαίνεται αλλά γουστάρω…)
_Now you’re getting fucking sick_… (Τώρα αρρωσταίνεις…)
_If she ever tries to fucking leave again_… (Έτσι και ξαναφύγει…)

Ώστε fucking, λέξη… αυστηρώς ακατάλληλη, ή σίγουρα επικίνδυνη, για μετάφραση.​


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2011)

Για να σπρώξω αυτό το νήμα προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση, θα έλεγα ότι ενδεχόμενες αποδόσεις τού _fucking_ είναι επίσης τα *σκατο—* (_those fucking kids, τα σκατόπαιδα_) και *μαλακισμένος*.

Αν πάντως έχει στην ταινία κάποιον βωμολόχο που προσπαθεί να σπάσει το επόμενο ρεκόρ με τα περισσότερα _fuck_ σε μία ταινία, δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να επαναλάβεις το ρεκόρ και στους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους, γιατί μάλλον θα κάνεις ρεκόρ αφύσικης μετάφρασης.


----------



## christinaneo (May 9, 2011)

Δε θα μετέφραζες "This fucking house" ως "αυτό το γαμώσπιτο"; Επίσης, στο "ήρωας γαμημένος δε στέκει", συμφωνώ αλλά μόνο επειδή το "γαμάω", "τον δίνω" και τα συναφή εκφέρονται ως τιμωρητικό, οδυνηρό, ταπεινωτικό σεξ στα ελληνικά (ακλόνητη σεξιστική και ετεροκανονική κουλτούρα). Στην αμερικανική αργκό επιτρέπεται το "I'm fucking my husband" (ειπωμένο από κοπέλα ή από αγόρι) για να εννοήσει "γαμιέμαι με το σύζυγό μου", το οποίο ακούγεται αδιανόητο ως "γαμάω τον σύζυγό μου". Όχι;


----------



## sarant (May 9, 2011)

Το γαμο-τάδε ακούγεται τα τελευταία χρόνια, πράγματι. Αλλά εδώ έχει κατοχυρωθεί θαρρώ το "κωλόσπιτο" που έριξε ή πήγε να ρίξει μια κυβέρνηση.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι η απόδοση «κωλόσπιτο» έχει εμβληματική σημασία από τον καιρό που το είπε ο Γιαννόπουλος. Και είναι πολύ εύστοχη η παρατήρηση του Χάρη, ότι στις περιπτώσεις που το _fucking_ χρησιμοποιείται ως επιτατικό με θετική σημασία (κάτι που δεν αναφέρουν τα λεξικά) τότε το «και γαμώ» τού πηγαίνει γάντι. Αποκεί και πέρα, πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε να λατρεύουμε το σεξ, να μη βάζουμε κανέναν από τους δύο «αποπάνω» και ταυτόχρονα να χρησιμοποιούμε τις μεταφορικές σημασίες του «γαμώ» με ό,τι κουβαλάνε, χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. _Μου γάμησες τη συζήτηση. Το γάμησε και ψόφησε. Μωρ' δε γαμιέται ν' ασπρίσει! _Το πού και πώς τα χρησιμοποιείς δείχνουν την αγωγή σου, όχι τη στάση σου απέναντι στο σεξ και τους ερωτικούς παρτενέρ. Κάνω λάθος;


----------



## christinaneo (May 9, 2011)

Χαχα, δεν ήξερα το "κωλόσπιτο" και ίσα που τον πρόλαβα τον Γιαννόπουλο.  Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι δείχνει την αγωγή σου η επιλογή των λέξεων, αλλά αναπόφευκτα και τη νοοτροπία της κοινωνίας που νοηματοδοτεί τις λέξεις..


----------



## Irini (May 10, 2011)

christinaneo μάλλον οι παρέες μου ήταν πιο αθυρόστομες από τις δικές σου :) . Για 'μένα δεν το συζητώ βόθρος παιδιόθεν 
Λοιπόν τους γκόμενους τους γαμάγαμε και τους πηδάγαμε όλες οι κορασίδες καλών οικογενειών. Δεν αμφιβάλλω για το σεξιστικό της κοινωνίας μας (αμφιβάλλω για το μη σεξιστικό της αμερικανικής όμως), αλλά όσον αφορά την γενετήσια πράξη ποτέ μου δεν παρατήρησα κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## christinaneo (May 10, 2011)

Irini χαχαχα. Μιλούσα για το πώς έχουν εννοιολογηθεί μονοσήμαντα οι λέξεις που έχουν να κάνουν με γαμήσια ως τιμωρητικό σεξ στα ελληνικά. Σε καμία περίπτωση δε θεωρώ μη σεξιστική την αμερικανική κοινωνία, άπαπα. Απλά ότι η συγκεκριμένη λέξη για κάποιο λόγο αποδείχτηκε πιο versatile, ώστε δε μπορεί να θεωρηθεί οτι εμπεριέχει εγγενή σεξισμό. Ή κάτι τέτοιο. :) 

Καλή φάση οι παρέες σου! Κι εμείς τα ίδια λέμε, και δεν το θεωρούμε "αθυροστομία", αλλά άντε να το περάσεις παραέξω, όταν "γαμημένος" και "ήρωας" είναι αντώνυμα. Έχει δίκιο ο PTerry, και το παλεύει το Alzheimer.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2013)

Διασταύρωση εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14123-Βωμολοχίες-στις-μεταφράσεις


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)

...
The Most Interesting Word in the English Language 






Rajneesh (Osho)


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 2, 2014)

Υπάρχουν και οι φράσεις "Fucking A, man!" "This is fuckin' good etc." τις οποίες θα μεταφράζαμε "Και γαμώ τις φάσεις, φίλε!" "Και γαμώ τα... (εδώ συμπληρώνουμε κατά το δοκούν)" 

Ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο του Χάρη.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 2, 2014)

sarant said:


> Το γαμο-τάδε ακούγεται τα τελευταία χρόνια, πράγματι.



Βεβαίως, το γαμοβιβλίο, το γαμοστιλό, το γαμοσιντί, το γαμο-τα-πάντα, μάλλον καθιερωμένο για τις νεότερες γενιές, όπως φαίνεται και σ' αυτό το βιντεάκι (1.32):






Απίστευτο κόλπο για να γράψεις καλά στις εξετάσεις! (του Lynx)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 2, 2014)

Γαμοβιβλίο ή γαμωβιβλίο; Γαμοπρόβλημα ή γαμωπρόβλημα; Κλπ (κατά το γαμωσταυρίδι)  δεδομένου ότι είναι το γαμώ κι όχι ο γάμος;
άκου τώρα προβλήματα που έχει η άλλη...  :cheek:


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 2, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Γαμοβιβλίο ή γαμωβιβλίο; Γαμοπρόβλημα ή γαμωπρόβλημα; Κλπ (κατά το γαμωσταυρίδι)  δεδομένου ότι είναι το γαμώ κι όχι ο γάμος;
> άκου τώρα προβλήματα που έχει η άλλη...  :cheek:



Έχεις δίκιο, δημιουργείται πρόβλημα και με το γαμοπίλαφο


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2014)

Με αυτή την ευκαιρία ανακάλυψα ότι το slang.gr (ή τα λεξικά) δεν έχουν το συνθετικό *γαμω-* και το ΛΝΕΓ δεν έχει τα _γαμωσταυρίδια_ (τα έχει το Αντίστροφο). Βέβαια, το ΛΝΕΓ δεν έχει ούτε το _γαμοπίλαφο_.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 2, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Έχεις δίκιο, δημιουργείται πρόβλημα και με το γαμοπίλαφο



Χαχα, σωστά! Έχω έρθει μια δυο φορές σε δύσκολη θέση μ' αυτή τη λέξη. Για παράδειγμα, πώς να πεις: "μου δίνεις εκείνο το γαμοπίλαφο; Κοντεύει να τελειώσει και δεν έχω πάρει ούτε πιρουνιά!" χωρίς να σε περάσουν για _*πολύ *_αγενή; :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)

...
Κι ένα βολικό για ουδέτερα, που παρακάμπτει τους ορθογραφικούς προβληματισμούς: *το γαμίδι *(the fucker, the fucking @#$%&!).

_Γαμοσταυρίδια_ είναι τα καντήλια που κατεβάζει ο σύζυγος ή η σύζυγος για τον κοινό τους βίο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2014)

Ας σημειωθεί πάντως ότι από _γαμώ + τρύπα_ βγαίνει η (μεσαιωνική) _γαμοτρύπα_:

*γαμοτρύπα*, επίθ. θηλ.
(Υβριστ. και σκωπτ.) προκ. για ανήθικη, πρόστυχη γυναίκα:
_η αρχόντισσά του … η γαμοτρύπα_ (Σπανός A 238). 
[<_γαμώ_ + ουσ. _τρύπα_]

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=γαμοτρύπα&dq=



Το παρακάτω απόσπασμα είναι από τη βυζαντινή σάτιρα _Σπανός_ (το κομμάτι που αναφέρει και το λεξικό του Κριαρά):
http://books.google.gr/books?id=Q4tMU_4gPS4C&pg=PA113#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2014)

Μετράω 41 _γαμοκατάσταση_ και 44 _γαμωκατάσταση_.

Όταν βλέπω τον τίτλο *Γαμοκατάσταση* στην Ελευθεροτυπία σε κείμενο που περιγράφει τα φαιδρά των γάμων, τι να σκεφτώ; Ναι, είναι λογοπαίγνιο. Είναι οπτικό λογοπαίγνιο ή μόνο ακουστικό; 

Αναπόφευκτα σκέφτεσαι ότι κάθε «γαμο» θα σε κάνει να σκέφτεσαι το ιερό μυστήριο μαζί με τα _γαμοσταυρίδια_. Που επίσης δεν έχουμε αποφασίσει πώς θα τα γράφουμε. Όταν μάλιστα βλέπεις 77 _γαμοσταυρίζω_ και 76 _γαμωσταυρίζω_, λες «Επίτηδες το κάνουν».

Η παράδοση λέει ότι χρησιμοποιούμε το συνθετικό -_ο_- και όταν το πρώτο συνθετικό είναι ρήμα: _ανοιγοκλείνω, αναβοσβήνω, μπαινοβγαίνω, πηγαινοέρχομαι, τρεμοσβήνω_. Άρα και _γαμοσταυρίζω_. Η κοινότητα πάντως παραμένει αναποφάσιστη. 

Οπωσδήποτε όχι «γαμο κατάσταση» που είδα κάπου.  Για τον ίδιο λόγο που δεν λέμε «κωλο χανείο».


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 13, 2014)

Το στούντιο παραγωγής του _The Big Bang Theory_, η Chuck Lorre Productions, κάνει την εξής εξυπνάδα με το λογότυπό της (ή _vanity card_, όπως λέγεται): αντί για λογότυπο, στο τέλος της εκπομπής (για κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου) εμφανίζεται ένα σύντομο κείμενο, διαφορετικό κάθε εβδομάδα, επί παντός επιστητού. Ένα από αυτά τα κειμενάκια έχει γλωσσικό αντικείμενο, σχετικό με το νήμα αυτό:

I like words. I like the way they sound, I like their subtle shades of meaning, their power, and most particularly, their ancient roots, their origins. For example, I recently became fascinated with the rather routine word ‘miscellaneous’. To begin with, it really sounds great. Miscellaneous. I dare you to say it out loud and not smile. Plus, you can just forget its meaning and have fun with it. “Miscellaneous, miss a lot.” Then consider its long journey from the Latin ‘miscere’ (to mix), to its current form. How did ‘miscere’ become ‘miscellaneous’? Whose idea was it to drop the ‘ere’ and add the ‘ellaneous’? And why? Were they drunk? Was it some sort of strange speech impediment that caught on with the general populace? Or more likely, did the French get hold of it and decide to do what they do best - unnecessarily fancy it up? Makes you think, right? And speaking of the paths words take to arrive at their current form, how can anyone not be entranced by the rocky road traveled by the old Germanic word ‘*ficken*’ (to move back and forth)? Was it first used in carpentry? “Grab the other end of this saw and we’ll ficken it across this log”. Or is it the Teutonic ancestor of ‘fickle’? “First you say we should sack Rome, then you say we shouldn’t. Boy, you are one ficken barbarian.” Of course, it could very well be the root of another word that describes a back and forth motion, but if that were the case, this vanity card would probably be censored.


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2014)

Απ' όσο ξέρω τα κείμενα αυτά δεν είναι γενικώς και αορίστως της εταιρίας παραγωγής αλλά του ίδιου του Τσάκ Λόρι.. Και το κάνει αυτό σε πολλές από τις σειρές που έχει φτιάξει, και τα βρίσκουμε όλα στο σάιτ του, και τα έχει εκδώσει μερικά σε αυτό εδώ το βιβλίο.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 13, 2014)

Προφανώς είναι του ίδιου, αφού ξεκινά λέγοντας "I like words"  Όμως χρησιμοποιεί τον χώρο που προορίζεται για το λογότυπο της εταιρείας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2014)

Εγώ πάντως σταματώ το βίντεο για να διαβάσω την κάρτα. Και πηγαίνω στο σάιτ του όταν έχει να πει κάτι τόσο σοκαριστικό που ξέρει ότι θα του το κόψουν και αυτολογοκρίνεται — στο βίντεο μόνο.


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2014)

...
_*Fuck*_ (a documentary by Steve Anderson), 2005



Spoiler


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 16, 2014)

Brilliant material! Thank you, daeman! :)


----------

